# How do you know they're "ready"? First trail ride...



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Wallaby said:


> How do you go about heading out "the first time"?
> Would handwalking away from home, then riding back, be an option? Or is it better to just hop on and cross my fingers??
> Maybe I'll walk him down to the trailhead, see how he's reacting, then choose to mount or not depending on his reaction...
> 
> ...


Walking in hand is never a bad idea to try and get a feel for a horse. The bottom line is that you'll never know for sure until you try since you can't practice leaving the safety of home without doing it.
Good luck, stay confident, and be safe if you're going out alone.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you taken him out onto the trails in-hand to start with? That would be my starting place if having a solid, calm buddy horse was not an option.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think, under your circumstances, the in hand walk should be your first venture. Even though you will be walking, I'd feel better if you had a helmet on and steel toed boots (pricey I know but well worth the investment I can assure you) or at least something more robust than your favoured footwear I see you in frequently. Gloves are a good idea as well.

I have to also say that I think you may want to up your desensitizing program at home as well. It's a fairly easy thing to get horses used to "low impact" stimuli and it's another thing to increase the intensity (essentially speed and timing) of the object to achieve a new, and preferred, level of acceptance by the horse. Whether or not you're a follower of Clinton Anderson, I do think he does a decent job of desensitizing a horse. And on the subject of Mr. Anderson, I personally think he overdoes it here but some of his flexion exercises are good at mentally conditioning a horse to listen to the bridle under stressful conditions.

Finally, I really believe Fabs will blossom under your good and kind tutelage so just be persistent and stay safe.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd work him first, at home, then walk him out a little, with above mentioned gear, then on the way home I'd hop on. Keep doing that a few times until you just ride him out after work. Sort of a relaxing exercise after work at home. Listen to your gut, tho! If it doesn't feel right, don't do it.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have had to ride alone a lot of the time as well and what I would do is ride in the arena or where ever you usually ride first, make it a good work out and have the horse going well and listening to you then go out around the place for a short ride, not too far and see how it goes. Then if this goes well keep increasing the distance that you ride but try to circle around so you are not going out and then turning around to head home (I know this is not always an option but it helps the first couple of times so they don't get the idea of turning and trying to hurry home). I usually make this a nice easy walk to cool down after a work out and never in a hurry. Do this every time you ride or school and you will find you are riding out and it is a gradual thing and not hard or frightening for the horse.
One horse I had would go out ok but the minute you turned for home she wanted to jog or canter so I would go out and then about half way I got off and let her graze for a while and relax and this seemed to help her and she got over the need to rush home. If they start to jog I will turn them around and head away or circle (if there's room and work them for a while till they settle down) and walk home on a loose line.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Not wanting to dieeee is a good thing! : )
If I were in your shoes, Horsie and I would go out walking on all of our combined 6 feets. Walk out, walk the trail and walk home. If he handles it well then consider the next trip out in the saddle.
Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Have you posted about your new guy? If you have I missed it. How does he do with the goat?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I take out young horse along with my regular ride. Just pony them alongside. By time I get in the saddle. They are comfortable with the trail. Then it just working with them. I start them on trails when I have a good stop and horse are willing to give laterally


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wallaby does not have an arena, nor a horse from which to pony.

I liked Chevaux's post as worthwhile advice. knowing that Fabs would respond to the rein for a one rein stop would be the bottom line requirement for me.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^ Agree! A good stop is a must.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

When I had my old project, a just turned 3 yo just cut stud, I did a lot of trail walking with him. It helped a lot as he went on to be (and still is) a great trail pony.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you for all the wonderful advice, guys!! I really appreciate it. 

I started working on his ORS tonight and he gets it maybe 80% of the time, right off the bat - now that you mention it, it seems like a good idea to have that at 100% before I ride him out the first time!

I also stepped up the desensitization and realized that my frame of mind might not help him - I'm nervous that he "might" spook so I found myself thinking "___ isn't scary! You can do it Fabs!" and then he would spook/get more nervous. The moment I started thinking "oh hey, let's get over to that bush" and ignoring the obvious "scary" thing....guess who also ignored the scary thing?? :wink:

Another thing I realized is that the pasture is 6 acres and a great place to ride him somewhere kinda familiar but not really [since he doesn't cover the whole thing in one day] - I never rode Lacey really around the pasture since her vision issues made it really stressful for her. But Fabs has no such issues.
So this evening we worked in our usual area, did some sending over scary things work, then I hopped on, got him focusing well, then we went for a really really short ride out of the "normal" area. He definitely got worried [riding where he walks literally every single day, the dork] but he handled it well. 
And we practiced our ORS cuz what's the point of practicing if he doesn't know how to do it when he's nervous? 
Overall he really did pretty well. And he was absolutely unworried about where the goats [his companions] were which is a huge plus for me! Spooky and herdbound doesn't sound super fun. haha



Dustbunny said:


> Have you posted about your new guy? If you have I missed it. How does he do with the goat?


There's the thread in the pictures forum called "Meet Fabio!", or something like that if you want to see him. 
He does pretty well with the goats! He seems to really really like them. I keep finding them all napping together! He does want to play with them a bit more than they want to play with him, but, overall, they're settling in to a pretty adorable relationship.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm an old school crazy yahoo type. I figure the only way to figure out if they're ready is to get them out there and see what happens. I'd advise taking a bomb proof horse (a friend maybe?) along as both a riding buddy to make it fun, but also just to have someone there in case something happens.

Then just go out and see what happens. No shame in backing down if he's not ready and hauling him home though.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

What I have done in riding in the pasture is work the horse in the area he is comfortable with and after he is working well, listening to me and have done a few ORS to re-enforce this, I would start enlarging the area, just making larger and larger circles until I reach the limit of the horse's comfort zone, stay there till horse is good with that, then make the circle larger again. This can be done over a few days if you like, doesn't have to be done in one day, then after a good work out I would just take a nice relaxed walk around the pasture to cool out. With this system I have the horse working all over the pasture in a few days. then I work in the pasture and make my cool out area somewhere outside the pasture, gradually enlarging the walk outside the pasture till we are going out for actual trail rides. A few wet saddle pads helps too.
I might add that when I am working the horse in the pasture I am always trotting not walking. I do a lot of trotting.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I always used trail rides as a reward, after the arena work. Saddle pads are wet, find a good place to quit work, and go for a relaxing ride. If the pace gets too quick coming home( I always walk toward the barn, and ride into the arena to dismount, instead of in front of the barn), then we just turn around and go back out, repeat until walking is complete...

Nancy


----------



## nrchacowhorse (Jun 13, 2014)

Look up some trust exercises on the internet. If you can't find any then message me....I train horses and ran into this as well. Got through it! If the horse trusts that you won't lead him into danger the ride with be muchbetter!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I have to trailer to any riding, So I start them on the trail really early, Since it's boring to to trailer over to a friends round pen. 2-3 round pens is about all they get. Just enough that I know they will one rein stop and give laterially when I ask.

But I do choose trails that help funnel them the direction I want to go. Narrow trails with lots of growth along both sides, don't give a young horse many options of where to go except forward. I like to have a friend along on a well seasoned horse to lead the way, at least the first ride or two. Most youngster will follow the leader in these circumstances

I also don't like riding the roads or my neighbors fields at home. The horses can hear their buddies back in the corral calling. I want to take them someplace where they don't know where the barn is, It removes the barn sour from the ride. No trying to get back to the barn or herd buddies. They can focus more on what I'm asking them to do. I'll work on leaving their buddies and the barns after I'm comfortable riding them and know that I have good control.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

When I first got my Miss Lacy, I saddled her up and walked her for a few miles down the trail and back, trailered her up and took her home.

As painted horse posted, narrow trails with only one way to go are good. Also, riding with another confident horse is good.

Pick a trail without to many distractions.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

my general rule is when taking a horse on their first ride out of the yard is when they have an adequate stop. If I feel they don't have a good stop when I canter them in the yard I wont take them out until its to a standard I'm happy with. Additionally, their first few rides are in a small paddock preferably not too far from home, and so not too far to walk if they throw me. And, I NEVER let them pick up much speed till I have them nicely in hand and can knock the speed off them with my seat and without any real pulling on the reins.

concerning spooking etc. I try not to pay too much attention to it. I don't bother walking them up to anything that they get jittery about, just get them to walk on like nothing is there, but I do pay attention to what might make them spook so Ill be prepared for it if it comes. 

I have found usually in the first few rides out, if I have done a decent job they are more curious about everything than scared, its all new for them and they will be kinda interested in stuff, but still, I just get them to walk on; as long as you stay cool and don't spook they should feed off your calm (learning to act it helps at first, eventually it will be real). Also many of them like to jog a bit I have found. It used to bother me, but not so much any more, just keep them at a steady pace and if they start getting a bit wound up just slow them down or stop and stand a while. I think there can be a lot of good to be said about just stopping and letting them stand for a while.

Also a good thing to do is to line up a tree or something in the distance and just concentrate riding at that and really try to get them to stay under you. At first they might be a bit bendy but eventually they will straighten up. After that it can be good to start on big circles and stuff. 

Ultimately, if you don't thing you can get the horse in hand fast if it spooks bad or if it has a risk of running off with you and you cant pull it up I wouldn't take it out just yet, give it a bit more time in the yard. Once it is out and starts to feel comfortable with you take it on a few LONG slow rides.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

honestly if they start, stop, turn left, and turn right. We hit the trails.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for your advice everyone!

Unfortunately, Fabio is the only horse around for a few mile radius. Where we live is weird, we live smack in the center of one of the bigger cities/towns in Oregon...but we live up on this big hill that was mostly undeveloped until a few years ago - the trails we have access to are old maintenance roads that the city has fixed up to attract hikers. Once Fabs is steady on the trail, we can get to a much longer bike/walking/riding path [I think it's something like 100 miles long in total], but that won't be for a bit.

Anyway, what I really came here to say was that we went for our first hand-walk on the trail today!
I was actually really impressed with him. He stayed focused on me the whole time and I saw him gauging my reaction a few times when he wasn't sure about something.

AND he loved it. He didn't call once for the goats and he happily just walked next to me down the trail. He simply felt really interested in everything, vs worried or scared.

So I'm really pleased with him and how that went. I did chose a time of day when we wouldn't encounter as many loose dogs or fellow hikers - I didn't want to overwhelm him too much initially.
We did, however, have some LOUD hikers follow us up the trail with their dogs and then "pop" out of the forest - he didn't even bat an eyelash.

Anyway, we had a great first time and I'm hopeful that he will only improve!!

[and, as evidence of just how chill he was, here he is groundtied AND facing home...but still totally interested in the trail we didn't travel]


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Wallaby said:


> Thanks for your advice everyone!
> 
> Unfortunately, Fabio is the only horse around for a few mile radius. Where we live is weird, we live smack in the center of one of the bigger cities/towns in Oregon...but we live up on this big hill that was mostly undeveloped until a few years ago - the trails we have access to are old maintenance roads that the city has fixed up to attract hikers. Once Fabs is steady on the trail, we can get to a much longer bike/walking/riding path [I think it's something like 100 miles long in total], but that won't be for a bit.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful man you have, that mane is to die for! Next step is to saddle up, hold on, and hope for the best :lol:

But really, there's so many ways to ready a horse for trail. I'm looking forward to more successful updates!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

fantastic!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

First trail ride:

CHECK!!











He did SO well!
No spooking, lots of interest, and he even let [and enjoyed] some non-horsey strangers pet him!

We walked down to the end of the trail, then I hopped on and rode back. He was very nervous heading out with the saddle on [he seems to have some weird issues with saddles - everything is scarier with a saddle...], but the farther we walked, the more he relaxed. By the time I was getting on, he was totally into the activity and on board with everything.
He actually gave me attitude about coming home! :rofl:

I really hadn't even done more to prepare him for the trail than that first walk down to the trails, a walk in the neighborhood last night, then tonight.
Of course, we've been working quite a bit in the pasture with "scary" things and with general riding "stuff"...but nothing really trail-oriented.

AH! I'm so proud of this horse!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

all the riding and handling you've been doing is "work" to prepare him. he learns you are consistent, and trustworthy. Can you imagen how it would have been had you just headed out? some folks can inspire that much confidence in a hrose that they CAN do that. but I don't know about you, but I am not one of them.

good luck and well done~!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

cool, nice one. He looks nice and switched on.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

After a really too long hiatus [I've been working a lot, etc etc], yesterday we went on our first ride of any kind in over 3 weeks AND our second trail ride.

And Fabs did GREAT!!

It ended up being _a lot_ more of a ride that I had anticipated. I had simply planned to take him out, walk down the shortest trail, then ride him back, and through the trail we walked last time. 45 minutes tops, no real challenges, a simple easy ride after a long break.....

.....and Fabs had a different idea. :lol:
He did great walking down to the trail and on the short trail [spooked at a number of things, but they were "good" spooks - no bolting, just a start, then investigation of the scary thing], so I hopped on to ride back, etc.

We got to the intersection of 4 trails, and instead of turning for home/going for the trail he knows, he dove for the hardest trail. I figured I might as well humor the kid - after all, his curiosity was engaged and I want to say SO MUCH yes to that.
So we rode the hardest trail [basically 2 miles of very steep uphill, then a small level loop, and 2 miles back down], trotted up to the top of the hardest trail, and the kid was still SO FRESH and into it...so we took a different loop around which ended up being 2 miles of steep downhill [so steep in places that I actually had to get off], then 3 miles through the deep forest - over exposed roots, fallen trees, low hanging branches that moved as we went under them, A BRIDGE, and so on. I had to dismount numerous times to move branches/help him over a tight obstacle, and he was a rockstar.

He did SO well.

Then, on our way back [half the long loop is in the deep forest, the other half is on steep, but maintained and "easy," old road/trail], we cantered for a good mile through there - first time cantering on the trail, second time cantering him ever!! He did really well.

He did get a little "hyped" and was a bit heavy to stop/keep stopped, so I'm going to go back and work on that at home for a day or two..but otherwise he really did well. Transitions between+within gaits were perfect, just full-stopping was hard. And even though he didn't want to stop/stand, he _did_ - I think that's probably more important than anything at this point.

I figure/hope that that's probably something that will come with experience. 
Plus, half of it [at least] was my fault - he stops great if you lean back, stick your feet forward, and say "whoa." He'll stop on a dime like that. However, I tend to lean forward, pull on the reins, and say "whoa" which is exactly 0% conducive to actually getting _this_ horse to stop. I need to break that habit of mine as much as I need him to learn to stop well no matter what I'm doing...


Anyway, I'm so proud of him!

Trail horse, here we come!

And don't worry, I won't make you read that whole novel and not give you pictures!!

At the very beginning:



The middle, on the "hard" loop:




OH! And I came up with a "genius" thing that makes me feel better: I got some yacht braid rope, about 15 feet long, and attached clips to both ends. 
While we're riding, I keep one end clipped to his halter and the other end clipped to me. That way I feel a lot better that if something were to happen and I were to fall off, he's not running loose all over kingdom come. a major concern of mine [since we ride alone] had been about what might happen to either of us if I fell off, so voila! 
It might be silly, but it makes me feel safer! haha


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

all sounds great. I would offer one cautionary little bit of advice though, and I don't mean to discourage you, you seem to be doing well with that horse now. Just with the rope clipped to the halter and then to you; I would strongly recommend reconsidering that. If you come off and the horse takes off there might be a danger of you getting dragged along and possibly run over if you are attached solid to the horse. I have never been dragged, but I have been run over, and I can tell you, it is very far from pleasant.

Instead of clipping the rope to yourself you could do what I do. I ride with a traditional hackamore and what I do with the lead rope, some call it a get down rope, is to tuck it up under my belt and leave the tail hanging down. It isn't wrapped around my belt or anything, rather a loop is simply tucked up so that if I do come off and the horse goes faster than I can grab the lead rope at my belt, the rope will simply slide out and drag along the ground behind the horse rather than drag me along with it. Having said that though, usually I have managed to get a hand on the lead rope before the horse gets away.







Ill attach a photo to this and you will be able to se how the lead just slips under my belt.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, the tied on rope sounded really scary to me. I get what you're worried about, but I don't know, I'd just really worry that a spooking horse with a down rider could end with dragging, and that's terrifying.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Brilliant! That's a good idea. I'll do that next time!
I bet it could still work with my yacht braid rope [Fabs is weirdly/nicely sensitive to "pressure" and one of his big pressure things is rope that he can really feel..the yacht braid seems to be light enough that it doesn't worry him, but enough that he responds to it].


THANK YOU!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Wallaby said:


> I bet it could still work with my yacht braid rope...


Yes, though I think the point of a thicker lead rope is that it's easier for you to grasp. I mean, if a horse REALLY wants to get away, you holding the rope won't stop him, and a thin or rough rope can give you some nasty rope burns - I speak from experience there!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wallaby, you have been blessed with a forward thinking horse, a bit of a rarity. These horses like to be going somewhere and because of this, often rebel at ring work. Because these horses are interested in what's farther up the trail, they rarely spook. Mine would "ask" if he could go down a side trail by stopping and looking at me with his left eye. If I said OK he'd happily turn and check it out. If I said NO, he'd hump his back, threatening to buck which he never did. It was a game to him. He's the only horse I ever rode that when heading for home walked like he was dragging an anchor.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

[I figured I'd do a little update here because you guys were so helpful!! ]

So far, *knocks wood* there's been no need for my "extra" rope.

We've started trail riding really regularly [my goal for September is to get him way more broke-broke so I've been riding everyday - hitting the trail every other day] and he's been AMAZING.

There was one bolting hiccup 2 weeks ago [hidden people where crashing through the woods next to the trail] but that was as much my bad as his because I let myself get worried about his worried-ness. If I had stayed calm, it would have been fine. As it was, we survived and nothing truly bad happened - it could have been worse!!

Otherwise, he's been a gem. 
He's learned how to get his butt under himself going downhill and today, FINALLY, he figured out that going uphill is way easier if he throws his head down and gets into it. Mysteriously, trying to go uphill with your head sticking up is kind of really hard... :wink: :lol:

Last week we rode with a friend [she trailered to my house and we just did the "usual" loop of trails]. I was expecting him to get all kinds of racy since he lives with goats and hasn't seen a horse in months, plus the whole herd mentality thing...but absolutely not!
He was SO chill and relaxed. Even when we let both horses run for a bit, it was like Fabio and I were completely alone. 
He clearly enjoyed the equine company, but the other horse didn't bother him at all. He didn't even call when he had to go home and the other horse got on the trailer!
The other horse was a much more seasoned trail horse, but Fabio totally held his own in every respect. Fabio even held it together when the other horse spooked at an unexpected pile of freshly cut timber. Fabio had never seen it before either, but he was all kinds of "whatever" about it. :lol:

And it's been the same with spooking - he likes to look at things and he might spook once in a blue moon, but give him a second to work through it in his mind and he is a-ok. After that, even if the scenario repeats, it doesn't bother him.

Of course, I'm going to up the intensity one of these rides and we're gonna go out on a more public trail where there's a lot more mental/"emotional" stimulation...but I'm hopeful he'll do just fine! 

So far he's been a real gem, so proud of him!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

These horses like to use the brains they were given and often rebel if the rider is inclined to micro manage. This is what makes them great trail horses, they'll think their way out of a situation if the rider allow that to happen. My boy would go out on a trail ride not caring if other horses came along or not-we were going somewhere.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it is just so pleasing to hear how you and Fabio are developing together. I bet you'd get along with just about any horse, but it's obvious that Fabio was made for you!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

SO TRUE, Saddlebag!! It's a good change for me. I'm inclined to micromanage a bit [my previous horse was as near as she could be to blind so I basically played the part of her eyes out on the trail] so this has really been good for me to learn about letting go and letting him handle it. Cuz you're right, he'll think it through and solve it well if I give him the chance!

That's so kind, Caroline! I'm inclined to agree. :wink: 



Anyway, I've returned so quickly to say that we went out on that more public trail today! And, as suspected, he really did AMAZING.

There were bikes flying all over, a few busy-street-crossings where we had to stop and wait for traffic to stop so we could go through, we went past a brick factory in the midst of the workday [lots of loud and unexpected noises], many benches/manholes/etc, lots of people who wanted to pet Fabs, AND HE TOTALLY NAILED IT.

He was nervous the whole time and he was so mentally pooped by the time we got home, but he handled it all really well. 
No big spooks and he never even thought about bolting or anything like that [EVEN with a guy mowing his lawn beyond a 'curtain' of trees]. He did get a little trotty at times, but 85% of the time it was because I had tensed up and started holding him back too much.
I've found that he just gets faster and faster if I start trying to hold his speed down with the reins. If he starts getting fast, and I make myself sink into the saddle and feed him more rein, voila! He immediately goes back down to a steady walk. Of course, it's super count-intuitive for me right now [especially since he doesn't neck rein at all yet], but it works like a charm every time.

My horse's biggest training problem is me! :rofl:


Anyway, I'm all kinds of proud of him. So many firsts and he handled them all so well for his first time. He'll only get better!
Going on this trail was kind of the "big test" since it's the most mentally challenging thing I have available. It's not all that physically challenging, but I think the mental stuff makes up for it! :lol:
And now we have a place to ride this winter when we can't go on the harder "summer trails" due to mud! 

Woohoo!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

QUOTE: My horse's biggest training problem is me! 



You are wise beyond your years, my dear


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Wallaby said:


> He did get a little trotty at times, but 85% of the time it was because I had tensed up and started holding him back too much.
> I've found that he just gets faster and faster if I start trying to hold his speed down with the reins. If he starts getting fast, and I make myself sink into the saddle and feed him more rein, voila! He immediately goes back down to a steady walk.


This sounds so like my horse! I started her on the trails last october, about a month after first backing her, and in all that time we've only ever had one major spook (involving some very smelly sheep and a dead tree Lol). 

We had a phase when she started pulling rather, because I was trying to hold her back and fussing her too much. The worst day I got home with blisters from the reins and my arm muscles screaming. Of course, the problem was me! I quickly learnt to trust her, leave her head alone more, and brake with my legs and seat ... and she goes like a gem. This was a process of discovery for me, as I ride english and always used to ride with cntact. Now, in order to apply the brakes, I pick her up a momemt between my hands and legs, then release the contact and sit deep. 

Glad to hear your Fabs is going so well! Keep enjoying him, he sounds great, and looks gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Wallaby said:


> I'm already totally overthinking this so bear with me. :lol:
> 
> 
> How do you go about heading out "the first time"?



I see that you pretty much have everything worked out, and that is good. Having just seen this thread, it really made me think.

I believe you are definitely overthinking it. Or perhaps I have always under-thought it.

My answer to your above question is "saddle up and ride." Sure, I ride a horse in the ring first. As someone else mentioned - as long as the horse goes forward, stops turns left and right, we are good to go.

Now I may be missing something. As such, my approach should not be construed as advice. 

Why would you assume the worst when the horse functions as expected in the ring? (Honest question)


----------

